# Who is Josh McDowell?



## Harrie

A classmate of me often talks about Josh McDowell. Who is he and what do you think of his work? Should I read it?


----------



## SolaScriptura

He's a big time apologist/evangelist in evangelical circles. Much &quot;bigger&quot; in the '80s and '90s than today. His two big works are &quot;More than A Carpenter&quot; and &quot;Evidence That Demands a Verdict.&quot;

They are both decent works in themselves. I found them to be excellent resources when I was a youth pastor. The kids really liked to see that there is evidence to support their beliefs.


----------



## blhowes

I had the opportunity to hear him speak when I was in college back in the late 70's early 80's. Campus Crusade brought him in as an evangelistic tool and his talk about &quot;Evidence that Demands a Verdict&quot; was very good.

He also shared his testimony about how he was dead-set on disproving Christianity and, how, in the process, God saved him.

Bob


----------



## SolaScriptura

Paul, is that a picture of you?

By the way... Ole Josh isn't about [i:6240c4d963]arguing[/i:6240c4d963] for Christianity... He's in the business of [i:6240c4d963]proving[/i:6240c4d963] it! 

[Edited on 4-29-2004 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Bladestunner316

Your either stone cold or the sheriff


----------



## king of fools

I am torn on the issue of &quot;evidentialists&quot; making an attempt to demonstrate that people can trust the Bible by showing evidence, both internal and external, that demonstrates it to be divine in orgin. For the most part, people like Josh McDowell make some good points (although usually from an arminian perspective).

However, a major problem with &quot;evidince&quot; that proves the bible to be true, causing the sinners heart to break down into repentence is this:

[b:363ed89015]Luke 16:31[/b:363ed89015] &quot;He said to him, 'If they do not listen to Moses and the Prophets, they will not be convinced even if someone rises from the dead.' &quot; 

You can stack up all the evidence in the world, write it down and have a shelf full of books that prove the Bible to be true. (books like evidence that demands a verdict ... MORE evidence that demands a verdict ... EVEN MORE evidence that demands a verdict) ... but this doesn't make a person a believer. Nothing short of the soverign work of God in the heart of an unbeliever will ever be enough to make a person a Christian.

Now, here's the tricky question...will God use a book like &quot;evidence that demands a verdict&quot; to break down walls and cause someone to read the scriptures where they might be saved? I don't see why not. I became a believer after becomming interested in learning more about God after finding and reading a Chick Tract in a bathroom in Alderwood Mall in Lynnwood, WA. 

If you can't get someone into the scriptures firsthard, I would try to get them some form of literature that will engage their mind....but the ultimate goal must always be to get them into the Scriptures.


----------



## Bladestunner316

You mean a man can be enlightened and come out of a mormon church.

blade


----------



## king of fools

I agree. I am convinced that God can, will and does save people from a variety of backgrounds, religions, worldviews, ecomonic systems, etc, etc, etc. I was raised in the Universal Church of Rome (otherwise known as Roman Catholic). 

I would argue that leaving a wayward church (or a cult for that matter) depends on a lot of factors. The two biggest: 

#1, how far off the true path is the church they are in? That is, can this church be reformed? 

#2, what other options does a new believer have where they are located at? If a Catholic church is all they have ... well? Stay home? Go and try to reform them? Good luck...


----------



## wsw201

[quote:e042cf7e79]
You can stack up all the evidence in the world, write it down and have a shelf full of books that prove the Bible to be true. (books like evidence that demands a verdict ... MORE evidence that demands a verdict ... EVEN MORE evidence that demands a verdict) ... but this doesn't make a person a believer. Nothing short of the soverign work of God in the heart of an unbeliever will ever be enough to make a person a Christian. 
[/quote:e042cf7e79]

Is the purpose of Apologetics to make converts or defend the faith?


----------



## terry72

Hey Paul, nice hair cut.....

&lt;---------------------


----------



## Mary

Paul &amp; Terry,

Are you guys trying to start a trend here? Cuz I'm not shaving my head, and that's FINAL!

Mary


----------



## panicbird

[quote:402b101d0a][i:402b101d0a]Originally posted by king of fools[/i:402b101d0a]
I became a believer after becomming interested in learning more about God after finding and reading a Chick Tract in a bathroom in Alderwood Mall in Lynnwood, WA. 
[/quote:402b101d0a]

I LOVE the Alderwood Mall! They have (or at least used to have) an awesome Steak Escape and a really cool (though expensive) diner that serves some GREAT burgers.

Pardon my interruption. You guys can go back to the intellectual stuff now. 

Lon


----------



## king of fools

I moved to the great state of Texas 5 years ago and have only been back to Alderwood Mall I think once since then.

Apologetics is of course the defense of the Christian faith. By definition that's what it is. What aim will God have in the proper defense of it? After all, all preaching, teaching, living can't &quot;make&quot; a convert. All we do it plant seeds and God will give the increase. 

But, maybe good arguments can serve the planter by removing rocks from the soil and getting rid of some weeds that would choke the crop. 


[Edited on 5-4-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## wsw201

[quote:f29d0a82cf]
If you are presuppositionalist you have to shave your head. 
[/quote:f29d0a82cf]

Classical Apologist say &quot;grow it while you still can!!&quot;


----------

